# late night snack at work



## Deebo

Just a little snack, tommorrow I think I will post a vidoe of the Dak ham, from opening, to skillet, to eating.


----------



## bigdogbuc

I tried Sardines once. I just don't know. I buy them every so often in the hopes that I will try them again, but I just don't know. They weren't bad. But not "good" either. Pretty sure it's just a mental block but I can't figure out why. Though I think it's a great survival food, light weight, easy to pack, lots of nutrition. I'm sure if I was hungry enough, they would taste really good. 

Go get 'em D!!!


----------



## csi-tech

When I saw Deebo and snack together in a thread I couldn't help but think: "Oh, God what is he eating now? Canned musk ox?" I was pleasantly releived to see nothing more than kipper snacks. I like sardines. Great with hot sauce.


----------



## Inor

csi-tech said:


> When I saw Deebo and snack together in a thread I couldn't help but think: "Oh, God what is he eating now? Canned musk ox?" I was pleasantly releived to see nothing more than kipper snacks. I like sardines. Great with hot sauce.


I had the same reaction. And with all of the monkey porn that has been floating around here the last couple days, I was really nervous. :shock:


----------



## Coppertop

Inor said:


> I had the same reaction. And with all of the monkey porn that has been floating around here the last couple days, I was really nervous. :shock:


That is funny- I think we were all nervous


----------



## Innkeeper

Arklatex said:


> I imagine a person could eat just about anything as long as it has a little red hot on it.


There is a reason hat there is a little Tabasco sauce bottle in each MRE, plus a couple Franks or Tabasco Bottles at every Military Mess hall table. lol I have several in my house and even one in my bob/ghb.


----------



## Innkeeper

bigdogbuc said:


> I tried Sardines once. I just don't know. I buy them every so often in the hopes that I will try them again, but I just don't know. They weren't bad. But not "good" either. Pretty sure it's just a mental block but I can't figure out why. Though I think it's a great survival food, light weight, easy to pack, lots of nutrition. I'm sure if I was hungry enough, they would taste really good.
> 
> Go get 'em D!!!


My views exactly when it comes to sardines, a food of last resort. Though I had a guy in my AIT from KY who loved them and ate them every day. He still eats them to this day or did last time we talked about a year ago.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Yech,sardines.the only way I eat them is in A-1 steak sauce,(read the label)....let us know how the DAK is,we have a few stashed,salty I bet.when I was a kid Ma used to have canned ham,wasn't so bad but had a lot of gelatin in it, some were not that salty though.


----------



## Innkeeper

MI.oldguy said:


> Yech,sardines.the only way I eat them is in A-1 steak sauce,(read the label)....let us know how the DAK is,we have a few stashed,salty I bet.when I was a kid Ma used to have canned ham,wasn't so bad but had a lot of gelatin in it, some were not that salty though.


Tell me your not a SPAM guy? lol I still eat fried spam from time to time, and have it stocked away. Our Chinooks used to have SPAM for 4 in the Survival kit in case we ever went down behind enemy lines. I pilfered a few cans from time to time it really went well in the Raman noodles we cooked at night for a hot meal and a change from MRE's.


----------



## Inor

Spam on saltine crackers is the best!


----------



## MI.oldguy

Spam?..spam,spam,spam,spam,wonderful spam...is this the spam you are speaking of ?....had way too much many a yarn ago. I thought it was ok without the tabasco myself, I preferred to let the wonderful grease cake taste come through! on ritz crackers sliced thin.I still have it on occasion,gotta bunch in the basement BOL.with the other questionable un-tasted meats (not really) we stash in our free wallymart re-sealable buckets we get.any body taste the new flavors?...I want some with sweet baby rays in it...that would be a winner for sure.yumm BBQ spam.


----------



## Innkeeper

Inor said:


> Spam on saltine crackers is the best!


Try frying it sometime then put on bread of your choice, with Colby cheese and your choice of condiments........mmmm mmm mmmm. You too MI.oldguy.


----------



## inceptor

Spam, Ramen Noodles, Hot Sauce............... y'all are some sick puppies. :shock:


----------



## Inor

Innkeeper said:


> Try frying it sometime then put on bread of your choice, with Colby cheese and your choice of condiments........mmmm mmm mmmm. You too MI.oldguy.


I do that too. I fry it with maple syrup - the sweet and salty is awesome!


----------



## MI.oldguy

inceptor said:


> Spam, Ramen Noodles, Hot Sauce............... y'all are some sick puppies. :shock:


When you have nothing else,its pretty damn tasty, better than boiling your boots for soup!.


----------



## inceptor

MI.oldguy said:


> When you have nothing else,its pretty damn tasty, better than boiling your boots for soup!.


Can't argue that point. The hot sauce HAS to kill the taste.


----------



## Innkeeper

inceptor said:


> Spam, Ramen Noodles, Hot Sauce............... y'all are some sick puppies. :shock:


Have you never done MRE cooking over a pot belly stove in the Dead of winter in Korea? That is an awesome meal after 3 weeks in the field, plus you have to add the MRE cheese to the noodles along with whatever meat you have, season to taste. Awesome stuff


----------



## MI.oldguy

Inor said:


> I do that too. I fry it with maple syrup - the sweet and salty is awesome!


With Maple syrup?...Inor, you be an Norwegian or a Finn?....they put maple syrup on everything.my syrup only goes on pancakes,waffles or,vanilla ice cream. I cant live THAT dangerously!.


----------



## Innkeeper

Inor said:


> I do that too. I fry it with maple syrup - the sweet and salty is awesome!


Never tried it with maple syrup, I will have to try it this fall during hunting season.


----------



## Deebo

I did not open the Dak ham yet. I am changing jobs after vacation so I packed all my work pantry goods home. He'll I might bring it to the gathering?


----------



## Innkeeper

What gathering?


----------



## MI.oldguy

Innkeeper said:


> Have you never done MRE cooking over a pot belly stove in the Dead of winter in Korea? That is an awesome meal after 3 weeks in the field, plus you have to add the MRE cheese to the noodles along with whatever meat you have, season to taste. Awesome stuff


We scarfed some mres on a camping trip we went on,some were not bad but,we gained a hell of a lot of weight on those rats.the crackers and peanut butter were always tasty,the jam pouch not bad if only you could figure out what flavor it really was !.


----------



## inceptor

Innkeeper said:


> What gathering?


http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/8851-invite-beavers-bend-gathering.html


----------



## Inor

MI.oldguy said:


> With Maple syrup?...Inor, you be an Norwegian or a Finn?....they put maple syrup on everything.my syrup only goes on pancakes,waffles or,vanilla ice cream. I cant live THAT dangerously!.


HAHAHA! Norwegian, hence the nick. :lol:


----------



## MI.oldguy

Innkeeper said:


> Try frying it sometime then put on bread of your choice, with Colby cheese and your choice of condiments........mmmm mmm mmmm. You too MI.oldguy.


That actually sounds good,with pickle relish.or mayo instead.


----------



## Deebo

Innkeeper, several of us are having a gathering at beavers bend lake in Oklahoma this weekend short notice but you are all invited


----------



## Deebo

I guys type fast


----------



## inceptor

Almost forgot, I gotta pick up more wine tomorrow.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Inor said:


> HAHAHA! Norwegian, hence the nick. :lol:


Ahh, jeg forstar Inor.I am married to a finn.out of her mind but,so am I thats true love.two crazy old preppers.


----------



## Innkeeper

MI.oldguy said:


> We scarfed some mres on a camping trip we went on,some were not bad but,we gained a hell of a lot of weight on those rats.the crackers and peanut butter were always tasty,the jam pouch not bad if only you could figure out what flavor it really was !.


 I have never eaten more then one a day and only when I had too. There are some that are good and others bad(vegetarian type) and tell you what the ones now have changed a whole lot since the first ones I had in 1986. But they beat the old C-rats, and they beat going without eating. lol My best friend though she gets a craving for them when she is pregnant, I have to give her a case or two when she is just to keep her happy and clam til I get out of danger range.


----------



## Innkeeper

inceptor said:


> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/8851-invite-beavers-bend-gathering.html


Looks awesome, but definitely not in the budget when I am closing on the house 16 July. Maybe next year.


----------



## Innkeeper

Deebo said:


> Innkeeper, several of us are having a gathering at beavers bend lake in Oklahoma this weekend short notice but you are all invited


See above.


----------



## Innkeeper

MI.oldguy said:


> That actually sounds good,with pickle relish.or mayo instead.


I am not a pickle guy, but mayo works, try it make it your own with your own swing on it. Brings new life to the Most awesome of Meats SPAM, 2nd only to *BACON*.


----------



## Inor

MI.oldguy said:


> Ahh, jeg forstar Inor.I am married to a finn.out of her mind but,so am I thats true love.two crazy old preppers.


Indeed Sir!

I married an *****. Go figure that one. If you piss both of us off, I'll run ya through and she'll skin ya. :lol:


----------



## Inor

Innkeeper said:


> Looks awesome, but definitely not in the budget when I am closing on the house 16 July. Maybe next year.


Next year is in western Montana.


----------



## Innkeeper

Inor said:


> Next year is in western Montana.


One of about 14 states I have not been too....would be well worth the trip to see the surroundings alone, if not for the chance to meet so many good people already the idea.


----------

